# Change Gears for Sale



## rdhem2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have an almost full set of change gears off of something.  Came with a SB lathe but my lathe does not use that size.  There are ten gears in the set.
 24T, 28T, 32T, 40T, 48T, 50T, 64T, 72T.  Bore 1".  Key .250".  .685" wide.


   One oddball 69T, 1.305" bore,  .210 key,  .884" wide.


 Any of these work for you?  Probably going on fleabay soon.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 8, 2013)

What is your price,please?


----------



## OldMachinist (Aug 9, 2013)

Also what pitch are they? if you don't know the pitch post the outside diameter of a couple of the gears.


----------



## rdhem2 (Aug 9, 2013)

How about $250 for the set.  Appear to be unused.  Or $40 each.  Would rather sell the set as I would imagine singles would be harder to sell.  Don't know.  You tell me.  I will measure up 2 or 3 and post the results later if you can figure pitch from that.  Guess I should dig out my MH try to find out how to do it.  Unless one of you Gents want to tell me and the rest of the unknowing readers.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## rdhem2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fire Sale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ok, it appears I was a little greedy for the gears.  How about a 1/2 price sale?

After perusing e-bay and not just the Logan site I will offer these gears for $20 ea or $125 for 10.  That is only $12.50 per gear folks.  Get them while they are fresh and hot.  Old dried grease at bottoms of teeth included no extra charge.

Details on two gears for pitch diameter calculations.  Twenty eight teeth (28T)-- 2.144" dia.  Forty teeth (40T)-- 3.000" dia.  Measurements from top of gear tooth to opposing gear tooth crest.  

Consulted my MH and old Engineers handbook and still am in the dark on exactly which formula to use.  Pitch equals number of teeth divided by diameter?  Is this correct?


----------

